# Billow VS Lemo



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Hi guys

I just want to do a quick review about the Lemo and the Billow. 

First of all the Lemo wins way way ahead. 

Im running a 1.6 26g 3mm single coil and a 1.6 26g 3mm dual coils in the billow, vaping same juice in both tank ( VAPONAUTE - OVER THE RAINBOW) what a awesome juice. 

Both im vaping on 50watts and let me tel you the Lemo's flavor is threw the roof. In my opinion way better than the Billow. 

If tested different builds in the Lemo and Billow and always getting the same results. 

The Billow produce much more vapor than the Lemo, but what is vapor if all that nice yum yum flavor is missing. 

I new there was a big reason why i loved the Lemo so much. 

Some pro and cons:

LEMO Pros
--------------

Has so much flavor

The vapor is enough for me

Airflow is great

Easy to built on

Chimney can break down in two parts. 

Easy easy to fill the tank

Never ever leaked on me

LEMO Cons
--------------

The O rings- always scared of loosing them. 

BILLOW Pros
-----------------

Easy to built on

Dual coils or single coil

O rings are nice and tight

Has a lot of air flow 


BILLOW Cons
-----------------

The flavor is not good

The airflow has a whistle that can drive you crazy. 

Its a ***** to fill this tank. You need to use the correct bottle. 


Guys this is my point of view and hope this help's anybody in the future who decides to buy themselves a RTA. 

THX FOR READING

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

Thanks for your review. I was actually wondering if the billow is any better. 

Just a quick question. Do you by any chance have the kangertech subtank as well?


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Thanks for your review. I was actually wondering if the billow is any better.
> 
> Just a quick question. Do you by any chance have the kangertech subtank as well?


No buddy sorry i don't. Its to big for me so i will not be getting it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> No buddy sorry i don't. Its to big for me so i will not be getting it.



Alright cool. The size is not such a huge issue for me. I'm interested in trying it out.


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to do a quick review about the Lemo and the Billow.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this review bro, ive actually been waiting for one...

So u say you have the exact same setup and juice in both of them?


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Alright cool. The size is not such a huge issue for me. I'm interested in trying it out.


If you get one let me know how it plays against the Lemo.


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks for this review bro, ive actually been waiting for one...
> 
> So u say you have the exact same setup and juice in both of them?


Yes dude exactly the same setup. But one is dual coils and other single coil.


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

And sorry i forgot to mention its the normal Lemo not the Lemo drop. I have a Lemo drop but cant compare that one to the Billow as the tank size is 2.7ml


----------



## Yiannaki (7/1/15)

Its funny how different individual experiences are.

I was chatting to @paulph201 who's told me that his initial impression on the Billow vs the Lemo is that the Billow is the better of the two with regard to flavour. He and i have a very similar taste when it comes to vaping, so i think it will still pick one up.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts @VapeSnow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

I still want the Lemo... Hope to pick one up on the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Its funny how different individual experiences are.
> 
> I was chatting to @paulph201 who's told me that his initial impression on the Billow vs the Lemo is that the Billow is the better of the two with regard to flavour. He and i have a very similar taste when it comes to vaping, so i think it will still pick one up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts @VapeSnow.


Don't get me wrong the Billow is a awesome RTA but compared to the Lemo i have to give the Billow second place. 

I have the Drop and normal one. The test was done on the normal one. 

Dont let my review turn you away from the Billow. Lol

If you already have a Lemo then the Billow is a must have. But if you dont have either one get the Lemo first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I still want the Lemo... Hope to pick one up on the weekend.


Awesome tank buddy. You can never go wrong with the Lemo or Lemo Drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> If you get one let me know how it plays against the Lemo.



Definitely will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome tank buddy. You can never go wrong with the Lemo or Lemo Drop



I prefer the lemo due to the tank capacity... not interested in the drop! although, the drop does look good on these new mini mods!


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I prefer the lemo due to the tank capacity... not interested in the drop! although, the drop does look good on these new mini mods!


Im running my drop on my blood red Cloupor DNA 30 clone and dame its a good combo. I really dont need more than 30watts for my Lemos.


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Im running my drop on my blood red Cloupor DNA 30 clone and dame its a good combo. I really dont need more than 30watts for my Lemos.



The exact mod as what i have, but silver! 

i find that 30w is more than enough power for me, except when it comes to my atlantis, that could do with a little more power!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> The exact mod as what i have, but silver!
> 
> i find that 30w is more than enough power for me, except when it comes to my atlantis, that could do with a little more power!


Jip i agree. I was vaping my Atlantis at 36watts and that was perfect. The Lemo you dont really need much more than 30watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Thanks for sharing your findings @VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your findings @VapeSnow


Only a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (7/1/15)

With respect I have to totally disagree in the billow cons its on par if not better than both my other 2 lemos and it may be due to my build but I don't feel the need for my lemos anymore .I do notice ppl r building .5 and I'm running a .3 build on mine so maby at .5 the lemo is better I will give more feedback later on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Its funny how different individual experiences are.
> 
> I was chatting to @paulph201 who's told me that his initial impression on the Billow vs the Lemo is that the Billow is the better of the two with regard to flavour. He and i have a very similar taste when it comes to vaping, so i think it will still pick one up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts @VapeSnow.




Paul and I had a mini get together last night. 

I tested his billow out as well. Comparing to my Lemo it was so much better! The airflow and Flavour from his was just fantastic. Get better airflow from the billow than the Lemo. 

This has prompted me to add the billow to my wanted list. 

I think you gonna love it as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Paul and I had a mini get together last night.
> 
> I tested his billow out as well. Comparing to my Lemo it was so much better! The airflow and Flavour from his was just fantastic. Get better airflow from the billow than the Lemo.
> 
> ...



Shot for the invite!! lol!! 

Thanks dude! Will most certainly get one. Airflow on the lemo is too tight for me in any case and i like dual coils


----------



## Paulie (7/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Shot for the invite!! lol!!
> 
> Thanks dude! Will most certainly get one. Airflow on the lemo is too tight for me in any case and i like dual coils


It's worth it since you don't have a lemo and you won't have to drill it out like all the current ppl r doing on them.  btw @VapeSnow great thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> With respect I have to totally disagree in the billow cons its on par if not better than both my other 2 lemos and it may be due to my build but I don't feel the need for my lemos anymore .I do notice ppl r building .5 and I'm running a .3 build on mine so maby at .5 the lemo is better I will give more feedback later on.


Everybody's experience is different. I had a 0.3, 0,5, 0.8 and 1.6 in the billow and my results was the same. But hey im glad you loving the billow. I know im enjoying it but im not one for so much airflow.


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> It's worth it since you don't have a lemo and you won't have to drill it out like all the current ppl r doing on them.  btw @VapeSnow great thread


Thx @paulph201


----------



## Paulie (7/1/15)

A


VapeSnow said:


> Everybody's experience is different. I had a 0.3, 0,5, 0.8 and 1.6 in the billow and my results was the same. But hey im glad you loving the billow. I know im enjoying it but im not one for so much airflow.


your 100% right there


----------



## MurderDoll (7/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> It's worth it since you don't have a lemo and you won't have to drill it out like all the current ppl r doing on them.  btw @VapeSnow great thread




I am one of those. 







2.5mm now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (7/1/15)

I have to agree with paul. I tried a friends lemo the other day, he has a 9 wrap 24g coil in there so around 0.9ohm. It's a decent tank flavor is ok better then any kayfun or russian, slightly better then the orchid v4 and fogger.

But the same juice in my biillow running a dual 24g 8 wrap which is around 0.37 the flavor and cloud production is just leaps and bounds better. I love an airy draw but it has to be flavorful or it's a waste of time. The billow delivers flavor up there with my veritas which is my go to for flavor with much better cloud production. I've run mine happily @ 75w, chained 3-4 pulls on it with zero dry hit, just warm and dense flavor. Love it.

I see Vapeclub are also getting the Nano kit for the Billow, definitely gonna jump on that, will just intensify the flavor 

@VapeSnow Sucks you don't enjoy yours as much as the lemo but different strokes for different folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I have to agree with paul. I tried a friends lemo the other day, he has a 9 wrap 24g coil in there so around 0.9ohm. It's a decent tank flavor is ok better then any kayfun or russian, slightly better then the orchid v4 and fogger.
> 
> But the same juice in my biillow running a dual 24g 8 wrap which is around 0.37 the flavor and cloud production is just leaps and bounds better. I love an airy draw but it has to be flavorful or it's a waste of time. The billow delivers flavor up there with my veritas which is my go to for flavor with much better cloud production. I've run mine happily @ 75w, chained 3-4 pulls on it with zero dry hit, just warm and dense favor. Love it.
> 
> @VapeSnow Sucks you don't enjoy yours as much as the lemo but different strokes for different folks.


Wait wait as soon as you said 75 watts - i had to try it. Im at 70watts 4 sec pulls and wow nice flavor. Lemo at 50w and Billow at 70w. The 70w goes nice with the airy draw. 

Now i will enjoy this tank. Thx for pointing me in the correct way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Wait wait as soon as you said 75 watts - i had to try it. Im at 70watts 4 sec pulls and wow nice flavor. Lemo at 50w and Billow at 70w. The 70w goes nice with the airy draw.
> 
> Now i will enjoy this tank. Thx for pointing me in the correct way.



70w on a 1.6ohm coil?  what's that like 10v? Which mod do you have? Most of them only go up to 8.5v

I don't have the bottom AFC screws installed, so just leave a tiny gap at the bottom of my mod and I get even more air intake


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

VandaL said:


> 70w on a 1.6ohm coil?  what's that like 10v? Which mod do you have? Most of them only go up to 8.5v


Nope im running a 0.3ohm in the billow. 4.8v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome tank buddy. You can never go wrong with the Lemo or Lemo Drop


I love my Lemo. Run it on the iStick, Smok BEC Pro and Guardian 2. Awesome on all of them


----------



## LandyMan (7/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Jip i agree. I was vaping my Atlantis at 36watts and that was perfect. The Lemo you dont really need much more than 30watts.


Yeah, I agree. Atlantis I run on 35w or Mech Mode, and I found the Lemo to be at its best at 30w


----------



## VapeSnow (7/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, I agree. Atlantis I run on 35w or Mech Mode, and I found the Lemo to be at its best at 30w


Yes buddy. 30watts is perfect with a 0.9 ohm coil. Awesome vape that. 

The billow is very nice 0.3 ohm at 65watts. Very nice vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Interesting to read some comparisons on these two. Thanks for all the thoughts and opinions 

Being a bit of a tank *****...the Billow will most likely find it's way to me regardless. And the fact that they are so different just makes it even more enticing. There's nothing worse than two devices that are exactly the same - I like the variety

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

I built my first Billow for a colleague yesterday. Single coil 0.6ohm and I built mine this morning dual coil 0.7ohms and i must admit I am not convinced yet and me thinks a bit of playing around is needed.

I also like lots of air flow as I normal take straight lung draws and both seem to leak through the air intakes when you have the air flow nice and open. Maybe not enough wick so when the juice finishes I will be stuffing a lot more cotton in it.

The whistle is also a bit of an irritation and I am also not overly impressed with how the glass tank fits, big chance of some serious spills when refilling if the tank isn't empty. Maybe my opinion is a little biased because I had just tried my Kangertech sub tank for the first time just prior to the billow build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

This was the build this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> This was the build this morning
> View attachment 18931


This doesn't look right, the coils need to be centered on the airhole, your coils seem to be off center.
I did a build that works great, no leaks etc. Pics can be found here,
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-rta.t7102/#post-163798

While the billow can be happily top filled it is recommended that you fill it from the bottom. Not sure how some are getting a whistle on theirs, possibly to do with coil placement?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## VapeSnow (8/1/15)

Robert Howes said:


> This was the build this morning
> View attachment 18931


Buddy your coils legs are going in the wrong holes. You need to put the inner legs in the outside positive hole. Hope this help. Your airflow holes are to open due to coil not sitting on top of the airflow hole and that is why you are getting a leak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

Thanks VandaL. Remaking now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

working much better now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Yup, cousin just did this trying to steal my drip tip lol 






Glad I bought a spare glass


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/1/15)

What mm tank is the billow? Will it have an overhang on the atlantis?


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> What mm tank is the billow? Will it have an overhang on the atlantis?



Its 22mm


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Its 22mm


Perfect. I was half asleep when I typed the previous question. I meant to ask if it would have an overhang on the sigelei 100w lol. Thanks though  where can I get a billow?


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Perfect. I was half asleep when I typed the previous question. I meant to ask if it would have an overhang on the sigelei 100w lol. Thanks though  where can I get a billow?


Nope. No overhang. 

See pic below courtesy of @paulph201

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nope. No overhang.
> 
> See pic below courtesy of @paulph201


Oh my that looks good. Billow it is...for now. Haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (8/1/15)

seems they have listened , drop kit already available hope the vendors are going to bring these in  

http://www.eciggity.com/billow-rta-nano-kit/

I think with this move Billow has the Lemo beat  , until Lemo brings out a micro-nano drop kit for the Lemo Drop LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/1/15)

Daniel said:


> seems they have listened , drop kit already available hope the vendors are going to bring these in
> 
> http://www.eciggity.com/billow-rta-nano-kit/
> 
> I think with this move Billow has the Lemo beat  , until Lemo brings out a micro-nano drop kit for the Lemo Drop LOL



I think the Drop is about as small as is reasonable for an RTA. Any less capacity and it would be better to just use a RDA 
But then I prefer the standard anyways....moar juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

My billow arrives tomorrow 

#excitement

Reactions: Like 2


----------

